# CO2 on or off during blackout to kill BGA?



## kristap (Oct 31, 2005)

I would like to get rid of some nagging BGA in my tank and hope that a couple of days in the 'dark' will eliminate it. I have pressurized CO2 running into the tank and wanted to know if I should leave it on the timer to continue during the 'day' or if I should shut it down for those few days. I will be gone for 5 days.


----------



## Pieter (Jul 3, 2005)

Hey,

I would turn it off.
I forgot to do that once and I killed all my fish. There won't be anybody using the CO2 when the lights are off. The plants will even create additional CO2, they only breath out when the light are off  
So, unless you have a PH controller it is even really dangerous leaving it on.

Pieter


----------



## DonaldmBoyer (Aug 18, 2005)

*You must leave it...*

OFF!!!! PLEASE leave it off!!! If you leave it "on," your pH will lower in your tank and could cause some major Van-damage to your plants and fish. Plus, the plants won't be able to use the CO2 anyways if the lights are off.


----------



## Laith (Sep 4, 2004)

The suggestions above are correct. CO2 should be off during a blackout.


----------



## kristap (Oct 31, 2005)

Perfect! Thanks for the advice. I will definitely be turning it off.


----------

